# Lincoln County Hunting Lease available



## bjones3 (Aug 17, 2007)

There are currently 6 positions available in a newly formed hunting lease in Lincoln County, Ga. The lease is 511 acres. The habitat is very diverse, consisting of two creeks with a small stand of 5 year old planted pines, but predominantly populated with mature, 23+ year old pines on a majority of the property and laced with hardwood fingers. Very small portion of the club has paved road frontage.The club is in a great location, isolated yet only 10 minutes from Clark Hill Lake.
I am looking for 14 total members in the club.
Very family oriented club, kids welcome.
Membership is $550. 
Contact: Barry Jones 404-909-1223 or 770-725-2406


----------



## Capt. todd jones (Aug 22, 2007)

*Hey Bubba*

Josh and Tom said that you leased a nice chunk of property. It's like 3 miles from the reservoir and surrounded by a Wildlife Refuge.
 I'll buy one of your memberships if you buy one of mine!!


----------



## BDI (Aug 27, 2007)

*Nice Club*

Hey guys, I joined this club and met Barry and Josh last weekend to do some bush-hogging and check it out. It looks like a great place hunt and these guys are serious about getting the kids involved.  We bush-hogged 6 or 7 big openings and several two man stands are in place. 
Can't wait for opening day.



BDI


----------

